
Ask HN: Started a new blog, anyone who love to get their product reviewed? - startupflix
Hi,<p>I have started a new blog and currently, I am reviewing exciting and innovative products that I found either on Product Hunt or Hacker News.<p>I was thinking if anyone who would love get their product review? If yes: please comment your created product&#x27;s URL, a short description, and an email address<p>&gt; I am currently reviewing side projects, Android and Web-based projects.<p>I have reviewed one product till now. As my blog is only 3-4 days old.<p>Blog&#x27;s URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indieproducts.review<p>Thanks!
======
ammmir
this is a great idea for a blog, especially if you focus on side projects like
reviewing Show HNs and the like! i just released my weekend side project
[https://kvdb.io](https://kvdb.io) and would love a fresh pair of eyes to
review it. it's a key-value store as a service for collecting arbitrary data
and metrics for almost any application. let me know what you think!

~~~
startupflix
Thanks @ammmir, I would love to review it. By 4:30 to 6:30 pm IST. I will post
the review.

P.S. I am currently reviewing side projects, android and web-based projects.

------
marky_nolan
Awesome idea.

Can you review Codegiant.io

~~~
startupflix
Writing...

